# Love my Kalamazoo 1X42 belt sander



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 14, 2015)

Had it for a couple years, am using it more than ever these days. Am getting more confident thinning knives on a belt, a tub of water to keep knife cool. Cleaning out Janices anties house today found two hatchets, an Ax & various carbon garden tools.

After cleaning off the rust will clean up the convex edges with the Kalamazoo. Once you get the knack of lining up the belts it is quick & easy. Like the large flex part of belt for doing fine sanding and shaping. 

Have quite a few belts from 60 grit & up to finer grits. Am thinking of getting a leather belt for it. Anyone use leather on belt sander?


----------



## buttermilk (Oct 14, 2015)

What are you hoping to accomplish with the leather? If for stropping, I feel like leather belts are counter-productive unless your platen is actually rigid and belts run tight. Though I know Dave swears by them.

For de-burring, finishing, etc. the Scotch-Brite belts are amazing. I use them on both the a 2x72 and 1x30 and they work magic. Cork belts are awesome as well and can be variously combine with compounds, but TruGrit doesn't seem to carry them or other stropping options in your 1x42.


----------



## Castalia (Oct 14, 2015)

How does it compare to something like:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00381YI9M/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_3?pf_rd_p=1944687682&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000REJM3K&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0JR9F0E4JTJ2SPTRYV62
or
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/863631/rikon-1-x-42-belt-x-8-disc-sander.aspx
?

Do you use it just for thining and sharpening or for handle making as well?


----------



## rick_english (Oct 14, 2015)

I have that Kalamazoo and I've been using a leather belt with chrome oxide for stropping for several years. Hair-popping edges and a nice polish. Nothing else I've tried works as well.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 16, 2015)

Castalia said:


> How does it compare to something like:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00381YI9M/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_3?pf_rd_p=1944687682&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000REJM3K&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0JR9F0E4JTJ2SPTRYV62
> or
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/863631/rikon-1-x-42-belt-x-8-disc-sander.aspx
> ...



I don't have much experience with other sanders. I had a table belt sander with side disk not impressed with it died on me. The Kalamazoo has a big motor spinning that 1X42 belt. It also has a small footprint have it clamped on a table with drawers for belts, clamps, epoxy etc.

I do use it shaping western handles with scales. Fix up quite a few western old & new Front edge for pinch grip, a lot of old handles fix up nice, like dropped heels. Rivets get polished up, along with handle shaping. Good for rounding spines finish with hand sanding. Lately been doing thinning old carbons on it, Was afraid to thin at first but like anything dive in & go for it.


----------

